# Hannah's Thread - it is over...Update page 8 ~ DOES VID WORK?  14



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread will end in heartbreak, how much we won't know until it's over, but I feel for educational purposes it should be shared.

We purchased Hannah last September.  She has everything we are looking for in our herd - conformation, udder and new bloodlines.  We were excited to get her home!  We got her up to date on her copper and selenium, and put her in the pen with our buck, Fire Flame.  She was bred once, but slipped, and was bred again the following month.  We weren't sure if she had settled, but crossed our fingers.

Shortly after, I noticed her belly dropping.  I thought, good!  She must have settled.  She has a history of large litters, so I figured we were expecting triplets (or more) and she was showing already.

Maybe a month later, I realized something didn't look right.  Her dry udder appeared to be sticking out at the wrong angle, and her belly had suddenly dropped further than it should be, large litter or not.  So I brought her into the barn for an exam.  There was something VERY amiss.  She had herniated...from what I could tell it was a complete abdominal hernia of the ventral crease.

She didn't act painful, and was eating/acting normally.  Soon though she began to loose condition.  So we decided it was in her best interest to give her some personal attention, feed her separately, etc.  Still not sure if she had been bred, but really feeling she was open/had slipped...we began to make plans to have her euthanized.

Last night I brought Hannah to the front of the barn to spend some time with her.  We had decided to go ahead with the euth the following morning (today).  She was eating some treats, and I was giving her a good body rub.  I ran my hands around the herniated area, trying to feel for some clue.  Instead of a clue...I was shocked to be kicked by a fetus.

Best I can tell, there are at least two in there.  Her uterus is obviously completely external of the abdominal cavity...but the fetuses feel correctly sized for an approximately 3/20 due date.

Our options are limited.  Plan A) vaginal delivery, of course assisted, with some manual manipulation externally to get the uterus lifted so kids can be pulled/delivered.  Plan B)  C section.  Unfortunately either plan ends in the destruction of a beautiful doe, all we can hope is that we are able to save these kids she's gone through all the trouble of incubating these past 4 months.

This morning I will be clipping her and documenting her condition.  I will post photos of the hernia and keep you all updated on how things go.  Hannah is now isolated for her own comfort.  Our regular vet is over an hour away, but I have a recommendation for a closer vet, whom I will be calling about the C section - if she goes into labor at an odd hour, we will need to have a vet available locally.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my. I'm sorry to hear that.    What a shame.  I would imagine a c-section would be much easier.  Does the vet think there's any chance of doing a c-section and then being able to go in and repair the hernia?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 28, 2011)

I am SO sorry about this, Kate.  I know you're doing the best you can for her.   The whole situation is just a bummer.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh that poor girl... At least she's not suffering. I sure hope you can save the babies.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Does the vet think there's any chance of doing a c-section and then being able to go in and repair the hernia?


Having been through a C section with a doe in better condition (but still compromised) who did not survive the surgery, I can pretty well bet that Hannah will not pull through a full sedation either.  Given what we had to witness with that first C section...I don't feel it would be fair to attempt to correct this gross herniation for Hannah.  In either event, the right thing to do for Hannah will likely be to let her go.  Of course, you never know for sure until you're inside...but that's my gut feeling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, how awful. I"m so sorry.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 28, 2011)

Ohh.. I am so sorry to read about your doe.   Hoping she has a doeling virtually identical to herself, just incase she doesn't pull through the C-section.
I had the same thought about fixing the hernia after/during the c-section delivery. I will pray that it all goes smoothly and that you will have her back and kicking after the kids arrive!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2011)

This is just awful.  I'm so very sorry.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 28, 2011)

Heartbreaking  Just so Heartbreaking..... hugs to all


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 28, 2011)

My sympathies.  It is a tough descion to make.  While I still hope there is chance to save her, I will say I think you are a brave and selfless person to be able to let her go if it is what is best for her.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  Of all the people who Hannah's care should be in - it's yours.  You seem to really know your does and from reading many of your posts I don't believe she could be in any better hands.  Thank you for sharing this experience with us, regarless of the outcome.  

Hoping for healthy babies - and the best outcome for Hannah.


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## mlw987m (Feb 28, 2011)

I am so sorry, but you are such a great person to take such good care of her


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, y'all.

Ok, here she is.  Please excuse the untrimmed hooves, I cannot safely get to them.

Side views:














Quarter views:









Rear views - kids are situated in the right horn, so you can see where they are laying because she's a little lower where they're located.  First palpable kid is RIGHT against the floor where the udder should be, second palpable kid is forward and to the right side.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't even want to think about what's going to happen when she really comes into milk...  Major bummer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Not really trying to give advice, just more thinking out loud, but I wonder if you are considering limiting her grain/high calorie intake to slow the growth of the kids, and prevent her from coming into anymore milk than possible?   

Poor girl, I feel bad for her.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 28, 2011)

I am sorry...Poor girl!    That really stinks!!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh that is really sad... How early can you do a C-section and have kids that are developed enough to survive?


----------



## dkosh (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your doe. But I want to thank you for taking the time to share your experiances which helps us all in the long run. Good luck and hope for the best.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

20 - no way.  Due to her condition, she is on all she can eat high pro and calcium supplements and alfalfa hay.

chandasue - the babies must be 140 days.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, I'm so sorry what an awful thing to go thru. I saw a horse with the condition on animal planet once and the slightly premature foal survived, they decided to euthanize the mare.  I hope she makes it to her due date and you can save the kids. How old is the doe? I want to thank you for posting pictures to educate all of us. This site is highly aducational because people like you are willing to share the bad with the good.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh wow. Yikes.   I wonder if some sort of sling to help hold up her stomach would help?  I'm just thinking of all the pressure...


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 28, 2011)

I am so very sorry about Hannah. What a beautiful girl! I wish the best for her, her kids and for you.  Thank you for sharing your experiences and photos with us. Please keep us updated on her. Praying for her


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2011)

The word that comes to mind I can't post on a family board. 
Again, I'm SO sorry.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The word that comes to mind I can't post on a family board.
> Again, I'm SO sorry.


You should have heard me last night...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 28, 2011)

So sorry about your doe. I hate it for you!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow so sorry. I hope you are able to save the kids so it won't be a total loss for you even though i know it's still a huge loss. good luck to you both.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2011)

That is just awful. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 28, 2011)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT NEWS, I CAN'T IMAGINE LOSING ONE OF YOUR FAVORITES. SHE'S A PRETTY DOE. I KNOW THIS HAPPENS TO ALL OF US HERE BUT IT'S NEVER SOMETHING WE WANT TO GO THRU, THANKS FOR GIVING HER ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT, HOPE THE BABIES PULL THRU FOR YOU.


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 28, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Oh wow. Yikes.   I wonder if some sort of sling to help hold up her stomach would help?  I'm just thinking of all the pressure...


I was thinking the same thing when I saw the pictures. 
Poor girl, so sorry for you having to deal with this.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

It's best not to sling anything up...I don't want to move things around too much and wind up pinching off a critical blood supply, etc.  If it were a smaller hernia I suppose it would be feasible, but here there's just too much to try to support.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 4, 2011)

We found a competent vet close by (as in, 30 miles away but around here, that's close!).  I've also been eConsulting with my old vet in GA.

The vets think there is a very good chance we can get these babies out vaginally!  They've seen cows in the same shape deliver in the field...with a few little things to help.

So, Plan A has become this:  keep her confined as she is now, letting her gestate as long as possible and hopefully she'll go into labor on her own.  Once she goes into labor, we are going to tie her legs and keep her on her side.  We will give lute, to soften the cervix, and oxytocin to produce better contractions.  In this manner either she will deliver or we can manually deliver.  

This is the safest delivery plan _for her kids_.

Plan B remains a C Section.  BUT there is a slim chance we can wire her ventral hernia back together and get an acceptable recovery.  There is no way to determine this without a C Section.   The down side is that a C section reduces the viability of her kids.  A local anesthesia has been discussed, since there is no muscle wall to get through to find the babies, followed by general once they're out.  

I will probably take her to the vet clinic once she goes into labor.  In the event that we cannot get them out vaginally, we need to be right there and ready for the emergency surgery.  

I feel much relieved to have found a competent vet so 'close'.

So for now, all I can do is palpate those kids every day and make sure they're still alive...


----------



## chandasue (Mar 4, 2011)

OH that is so awesome and what a relief to have options!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 4, 2011)

Good Luck.  We are all hoping for the best possible outcome.   Hannah and her babies are lucky to have you.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Praise God you found a competent "close" vet!
I will be keeping Hannah & her kids in prayer for a easy delivery and that everyone is happy & healthy(as much as Hannah can be) afterwards!


----------



## chickygirl55 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope everything goes good.  I wish you luck.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Mar 4, 2011)

Glad to hear you found a vet willing to try a vaginal delivery. Does the vet have any idea what caused this? Would she have had a hernia  from birth or damage from a prior delivery or ? Super sad situation, I'll be watching to see how she does.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sorry this is happening, I hope the best outcome for you.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 11, 2011)

A little update - not much to report.  I have the nauseating duty of checking her every night to make sure the babies are still alive.  They are, and she's doing the same as she was.  She has adopted some of our bottle baby bucklings to keep her company, and seems to enjoy their cuddles.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 11, 2011)

Lots of drama coming up for you....


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the update.  She is is good hands.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the good news that all is fine. Sitting up watching my doe I was worried about yours.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting the good update. still hoping the best for all of you.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, that is terrible. Any idea what caused this to happen? 

I hope things go all right. I assume if you can manage to save her somehow, she won't be able to be bred again. Poor girl.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh wow. I am so so sorry! This sucks. She is such a pretty doe too. I am sending lots of 

This reminds me of a ruptured prepubic tendon in a horse but the udder drops forward when a horse looses abdominal support. 

I hope that you are able to get her kids safely delivered and have the best possible resolution to a sad situation. 

Tracy


----------



## helmstead (Mar 14, 2011)

Hannah is starting to have troubles getting up after she lays down.  We can't seem to get enough nutrition into her.  Once she's up, she's walking fine and ravenously hungry.  We've moved her into a very small stall, completely isolated so no one can pester her, and if she lays down she can still reach water, hay and grain.  She's just loosing condition too fast.

Babies are still quite active.  

Cross your fingers, send jingles or say a prayer for her.  We're down to the wire here.  Hopefully the last heat/breeding I saw was actually the last time she was covered and she'll be due in a week or so.  Seems a shame to get this far, and for naught.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 15, 2011)

Hang in there Hannah! Hoping for the best on this one, makes our issues here seem minor.


----------



## Araylee (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed that she can hang in there until those little kids are ready to come out!! I'm so sorry that you are going through this, she just looks miserable.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Cross your fingers, send jingles or say a prayer for her.  We're down to the wire here.  Hopefully the last heat/breeding I saw was actually the last time she was covered and she'll be due in a week or so.  Seems a shame to get this far, and for naught.


I have everything crossable crossed for you and Hannah, along with lots of jingles and prayers! 

Ugh, I am so sorry that you are both having to go through this. I hope that she is able to maintain condition well enough to kid with healthy kids. 

Tracy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 15, 2011)

Sending you and Hannah all the jingles and prayers I've got!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep hanging in there Hannah. We're all thinking about you!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 17, 2011)

This is the most horrible thing, ever.  She is as bright and alert as ever, still her sweet little self, but can no longer get up at all without my assistance.  When I get her up, she'll stay on her feet awhile, but will lay right back down.  She does remain sternal, and is eating more, actually, than she did before.  My biggest concern is water, so I'll probably hang a bag on her soon, altho right now she's keeping well hydrated.

The most frustrating thing is the vets don't have a good way of checking maturity on the kids.  I wish we could do an amneo!  I spend a lot of time every day with my hands on them, annoying them until they move to let me know things are ok in there.  They don't feel especially big, but I don't think they could get especially big given how Hannah is...

She went from doing OK to not doing OK so _fast_.  I'm struggling with decisions right now.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry you're going through this!  I wish there was a definitive way to tell when the kids are viable.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 17, 2011)

It must be a horrible thing to have to go through. I'm sending my energy your way. She's lucky to have you with her.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry. What about going to Ohio State or Cornell or something. I would think they would have the equipment to see the babies better.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 17, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> This is the most horrible thing, ever.  She is as bright and alert as ever, still her sweet little self, but can no longer get up at all without my assistance.  When I get her up, she'll stay on her feet awhile, but will lay right back down.  She does remain sternal, and is eating more, actually, than she did before.  My biggest concern is water, so I'll probably hang a bag on her soon, altho right now she's keeping well hydrated.
> 
> The most frustrating thing is the vets don't have a good way of checking maturity on the kids.  I wish we could do an amneo!  I spend a lot of time every day with my hands on them, annoying them until they move to let me know things are ok in there.  They don't feel especially big, but I don't think they could get especially big given how Hannah is...
> 
> ...


I am so so very sorry.    Poor Hannah. I feel awful for you both.  Since she is still eating and drinking she has a chance to hang on long enough to save the kids. Every day she can hold on will help at this point and if she does stop eating/drinking maybe make a decision then? Especially since she is still alert.

You probably already are doing these things but I am going to mention them just in case. If you can massage her legs to help with circulation that would keep her more comfortable. Also if you can get her to shift the side she is leaning on several times a day to try and prevent pressure sores. Probiotics might be good also.

Would it be possible to have her ultrasounded and then measure the size of the kids' various body parts to help get an idea of their development? The ultrasound machine should have a measuring function to measure size on the screen. Maybe you could even see if the lower incisors look like they are erupted?

I am still praying for the best possible outcome for Hannah and (((HUGS))) to you as well.  

Tracy


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh that's terrible! 
I'm glad she's in such capable hands though, and is at least getting the chance to have her kids - even if that means she won't make it herself. I hope the kids make it and everything turns out better than expected, but if not, we'll be here to help you anyway.
Here are some virtual hugs for you and Hannah to help get you through:


----------



## PattySh (Mar 17, 2011)

That's so sad.  Poor little girl. You must be exhausted.From your posts I know you care deply about your animals and I know you will make the best decision when the time comes. Do you know her exact due date?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 17, 2011)

Keeping her in my thoughts.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 17, 2011)

Kate:

Prayers to you and sweet Hannah, poor girl. Hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 17, 2011)

Still thinking about you and Hannah. My heart goes out to you both. She is so incredibly luck to have someone like you in her life who will take care of her and keep her comfortable during this time. Still hoping and praying for a positive outcome. Keep us posted. Sending lots of


----------



## helmstead (Mar 18, 2011)

I will update soon.  Rest in peace sweet Hannah.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## getchasome (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2011)

I *knew* this was how it would end.  Yet somehow I convinced myself that maybe it would not be.  

I cried, even though it wasn't unexpected.    I don't cry over my own goats (most of the time) but she was so brave and you took such good care of her.  I really wanted to believe she could be saved.  

My deepest sympathies to you.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm am so very sorry.  I know you did everything you could for her.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 18, 2011)

I know how hard it is to lose a doe at kidding.


----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## helmstead (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok...I think I can stop crying long enough to get this typed...

I noticed last night Hannah's ligs were going.  Actually, I couldn't find them while she was down, but when I stood her up they were still there.  So, I knew we were in the home stretch of this long drama.  

Still, I didn't expect what I found at milking time this morning.  Clearly, she was in labor...but her ligs weren't gone.  I called my DH at work...while I checked her cervix.  Sure enough, it was dilating.  I milked faster than I've ever milked, and DH pulled into the driveway as I was stripping the last doe.

She managed to present a bubble right after I finished milking...but that was all she could do.  I started to go in after the babies, and I guess her relaxin hadn't really released...I couldn't get my hand in.  Bad as it hurt, I left my hand there and started pumping my fist, and gradually spread the opening.  

The first kid I found was the one where her udder should have been.  I found two legs, no head though...pulled the legs up, then used my left hand to push the baby up where it should be externally.  Hannah was so narrow that I couldn't get legs and head, so finally I shoved it all back in and went for the head.  I pulled kid #1 out by it's bottom jaw.  It looked dead.  I passed it off to DH, and went back in.  Kid #2 was forward in the right horn.  Found the head, grabbed a hold, and again used my left hand to push the uterus back up where it should be.  Pulled #2 out by the bottom jaw, also...this one was conscious, so I worked on it.  DH was still working on a rather lifeless kid #1.

It took 10 minutes, but we did get kid #1 going.

They look to be around 130 days gestation.  Hooves are completely soft, teeth have not erupted and lungs are immature.

We gave Hannah a few moments with her babies, and a few treats, but she was clearly not going to survive the stress of that labor.  Hannah was euthanized 30 minutes after the birth of her babies.

We have a buck (2.2 lbs) and a doe (2.0 lbs)


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2011)

What a bittersweet situation....heartache over the loss of Hannah, but joy for the babies that will make sure she carries on.   I hope they do well for you.
Rest in peace, Hannah, and  to you and Ben.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so sorry.  Peace be with Hannah. And her babies are lovely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so sorry. I'm glad you were able to save her kids. I hope they do well for you.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry.  I hope those little ones do well and you can find peace and comfort in her babies.  I have no doubt that no one could have done anything more than what you did for Hannah.  The fact that her babies are alive is a testament of your love for your animals.  I'm in awe of that.  

Blessings to you.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## chandasue (Mar 18, 2011)

You really did an outstanding job to keep Hanna going long enough to have the babies in such a dire situation. I hope the babies do well despite being so early. I am certain they are in the best hands they could be in right now.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 18, 2011)

Kate:

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news, but NO ONE could have done better with this situation. The kids are lovely, and I will say a prayer that they are strong enough to continue on for their brave Momma.


----------



## lilhill (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## poorboys (Mar 18, 2011)

I'M SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HANNAH, IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU REALLY STUCK IN THEIR AND GOT THOSE BABIES, I KNOW HOW HARD THAT MUST OF BEEN FOR YOU, WE GET REALLY STRESSED TRYING TO SAVE OUR BABIES. YOU DID A GREAT JOB AND I HOPE YOUR DOELING BECOMES DEAR TO YOUR HEART LIKE HANNAH.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 18, 2011)

Hannah was so lucky to have you looking out for her and her babies. It's a miracle those babies are here. So sorry you lost Hannah and I hope the babies do well. They are really cute.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.  Prayers and hugs for strength to now do what you need to for your new babies.  I know they will both be very special to you.  Hope they do wonderfully!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 18, 2011)

We are very sorry to hear of the loss of your dear Hannah.

I hope all is well with her babies.  I am thinking of you in your sorrow. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## warthog (Mar 18, 2011)

RIP Hannah.

Good luck with the babies and    for you.


----------



## mlw987m (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 18, 2011)

I have been following this and just had to say I was sorry to see this...thank you for sharing, as one never knows when this kind of info may help down the road and good luck with the babies! I hope things turn better and brighter for you soon.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so, so awfully sorry.  That had to have been the most horrible thing to go through and you've been so strong about it!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 18, 2011)

It is hard for me to type with the tears.. may Hannah be at peace and her willing spirit live on through those kids.. if it is any testament to her.. they should be fighters with what they have been through.. and if it were me I know I would never be able to give them up!  Heck they might have got moved in my bedroom!


----------



## jlbpooh (Mar 18, 2011)

I also am teary eyed and that just doesn't happen with me often. You are a wonderful person to work that hard with that beautiful doe. I wouldn't have had a clue as to what to do in a situation like that. I can only imagine how hard that delivery must have been knowing what was going to end up happening to your dear Hannah. I know those two babies are going to be spoiled rotten with a Momma like you. I am praying they do well despite being premature. My daughter was 16 weeks premature and was given a 10% chance of living. She is doing awesome now at almost 10. Preemies are fighters just like Hannah was. Go Babies, you can do it!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

The babies are touch and go.  Doeling started off well, then became weak, buckling started off weak and was doing better than the doe.  Tonight though, they've both lost the suckle reflex :/  I've gotten about 5 oz of colostrum in each of them since noon.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Araylee (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for the heartbreak you are going through! I hope those little babies hang in there! Like PP said, preemies are fighters!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Jupiter (Mar 19, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone.
> 
> The babies are touch and go.  Doeling started off well, then became weak, buckling started off weak and was doing better than the doe.  Tonight though, they've both lost the suckle reflex :/  I've gotten about 5 oz of colostrum in each of them since noon.


Fingers crossed they pull through. I'm so sorry for the loss of Hannah. I've been lurking and your situation has been on my mind a lot lately. It must have been so hard to post about, but I'm grateful that you could.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't even imagine the heart break and pain you are going through.  You did so much for Hannah and her kids.
Rest in peace Hannah.  Hopefully, she will live on in her kids.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 19, 2011)

With a heavy heart and tears in my eyes I am terribly sorry to hear about Hannah. I, too, was hoping she'd miraculously pull through the whole pregnancy/delivery. Sending prayers up for her babies that they both pull through and give you the happiness Hannah brought you over the years. I know she will be truly missed. You both did a great job caring for her during these last couple months. Sending


----------



## damummis (Mar 19, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## julieq (Mar 19, 2011)

Terribly sorry you have gone through all this Kate.  No one could have handled it better than you though.  Prayers going up that the kids do well.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 19, 2011)

I know so many have already expressed to you the same sentiments that I would so let it suffice to say I am in agreement with everyone who has already posted. Hoping those babies pull through for you.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 19, 2011)

Im sorry to hear about Hannah's passing.    She was a hell of a girl to hang on like that thru all this.    

My thoughts our with you guys...and   I hope her little guys hang in there for you.  It would be a blessing to have her offspring.  

I hope they do great for you.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm pleased to report that the preemies are eating well today and are gaining strength - to the point that the little buck was jumping out of their basket in the living room and I had to put them in a crate .

Their breathing is still 'funny' but is getting better.  I'm still refusing to name them, though...gonna give it a week and see how they are.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss and I hope everything goes well with the kids.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 19, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I'm pleased to report that the preemies are eating well today and are gaining strength - to the point that the little buck was jumping out of their basket in the living room and I had to put them in a crate .
> 
> Their breathing is still 'funny' but is getting better.  I'm still refusing to name them, though...gonna give it a week and see how they are.


   this made my day!

Please post updates regularly - these little ones have really pulled on my heart strings!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 19, 2011)

DH and I laid down on the floor with the crate door open, talking to them, and the little doe WALKED OUT OF THE CRATE and started bumping our faces looking for milk   She WALKED!  

I'm still in awe of them.  When I was pulling them out and realized, while they were still inside Hannah, that their teeth hadn't erupted...I was sure I was going to pull kids that weren't viable.  They _shouldn't_ have been viable.  Heck the buckling was, in all respects, dead when he came out - there was nothing in his eyes.  It is so joyous to see them getting stronger by the hours.

I hope they keep it up.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

>


x a million!


----------



## damummis (Mar 20, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What they said.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 20, 2011)

YAY! Best news I've heard lately!


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 20, 2011)

Great news on the little ones!


----------



## julieq (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 20, 2011)

damummis said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO!!!!!!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 20, 2011)

I couldn't help it...I named them.

HM F Hannah's Last (doe) nicknamed her Lassie
HM F Hannah's Opus (buck) nicknamed him Opi

They are doing REALLY well


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 20, 2011)

perfect names!  so glad to hear they are doing well!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 20, 2011)

goatdreamerCT said:
			
		

> damummis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    There can't be enough of the happy smileys!!!!!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 20, 2011)

great for you!!!!:bun


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

So cool to hear baby girl yelling for her bottle with her teenyweeny baby goater voice!  You worked a miracle Kate and totally deserve success on this one.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 20, 2011)

I am thrilled for you.  What a joy in the midst of the sadness.  You really are to be commended.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope they keep going strong for you.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 20, 2011)

New pics, please!


----------



## jlbpooh (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome news! WAY TO GO BABIES!!!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

And for you Kate:


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 21, 2011)

Kate,

I am so so so very sorry that you lost Hannah. My heart goes out to you.   I know how hard it is to loose one of your babies who was very special to you. I have been there too and know how much it hurts. Hannah was a beautiful doe and she sounds like she was very sweet.  

You are an amazing person (your hubby too) to have been able to help Hannah hang on long enough to let her babies survive.  I pray that they continue to do well and that you can keep a piece of Hannah through her doeling. They are beautiful kids!

Jodief100 sums it up perfectly.

Tracy



			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> And for you Kate:


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2011)

So glad they are doing well for you! Hope they thrive and give you many more beautiful babies!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 21, 2011)

Babies on their first outdoor adventure   I'm uploading a video to FB right now...will share soon.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 21, 2011)

They look great - and outdoors already!  Good job!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

They look wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You are not going to be able to sell either one of them.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 21, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> You are not going to be able to sell either one of them.


Never planned to 

See if this link works for the video...?  Y'all might have to friend me...
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1881765373703&comments&notif_t=video_comment


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 21, 2011)

absolutely beautiful.. especially what those little ones have been through!  There is nothing more precious than kids doing that hippin skippin when they just don't quite got their balance.. they really do look so healthy.. could not even guess what happened with them and know that they were practically near death and even premature!  amazing!  if I was closer I would just want to hug and kiss em bunches!!!!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 21, 2011)

AWWWW....... only problem, IMO, was that the video was TOO SHORT!!!  I loved it when the little one waggled his tail when you tickled his (her?) head, soooo cute!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 21, 2011)

they are so adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 21, 2011)

They sure are cute!


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Crazy for babies (Mar 22, 2011)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of Hannah, but so glad that she left you 2 beautiful kids!  the video!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 31, 2011)

They look amazing!!!!! I'm so happy for you that they're doing so great!!!!  Love, love, love the video


----------



## chandasue (Mar 31, 2011)

So great to see them thriving!


----------

